# The perfect complement to chevre



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Homemade bagels. *YUM* That's what we had for dinner.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

YUM!! And HOMEMADE bagles too 

Christy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

you guys like to work too much for me.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

:LOL We enjoyed them so much that my 15 yod and 10 yod got up at 6 to make more for breakfast!


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Sondra :rofl Why do you think I have all these toddlers growing up? :laughcry Problem is I have to work double and triple time until they grow tall enough to reach the counter. 
Hey, were those homemade bagels wh wh by any chance? If yes I have to have your recipe...
I whipped a little agave and vanilla into some chevre and stirred it up with frozen fruit.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Judith my toddlers are 50 yrs old now


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

Sondra said:


> Judith my toddlers are 50 yrs old now


Sondra, I hope that by the time my toddlers are 50 years old I still have the energy to keep 40 goats. Wow! Is work something I have an allotted amount of for my lifetime? Maybe I need to take it easier now in order to save some for later . Naw, guess it's more like keeping in condition!


----------

